# Webalizer schreibt nicht



## mrairbrush (14. Nov. 2016)

Seit der Neuinstallation von ISP auf Debian 8 läuft Webalizer nicht mehr. Er schreibt keine Dateien. In den logs habe ich auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden. 
Für die Domains zugewiesen ist er und auch die webalizer.conf sieht normal aus. Sollte ich mal statt der Ip einfach localhost probieren?


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Sollte ich mal statt der Ip einfach localhost probieren?


Was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## mrairbrush (15. Nov. 2016)

Ich will damit nichts sagen sondern ich habe gefragt ob ich anstatt der IP die in der conf steht localhost eintragen soll. Es muss ja einen Grund geben warum webalizer nicht schreibt. Seit der Neuinstallation von isp auf debian 8 läuft webalizer nicht mehr. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt nie Probleme gehabt. Letzter Eintrag 28.09. 2016 
Wie ich gesehen habe hatte früher schon mal jemand damit Probleme, nur die Lösung fand ich auch nicht.


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Nov. 2016)

An welcher Stelle willst Du das denn eintragen?

Was meinst Du mit "schreibt nicht mehr"?


----------



## mrairbrush (15. Nov. 2016)

Ich meine er generiert in den Webverzeichnissen keine Statistiken. Rufe ich ihn via Konsole auf
kriege ich die Ausgabe generating summary report 8 records (8 ignored).
in der Zeile 94 in der webalizer.conf steht der Hostname. Ist soweit korrekt.
In den Errorlogs ist nichts von webalizer. Dateirechte zum schreiben sind korrekt.
Angeblich muss man bei webalizer nichts zusätzlich konfigurieren.


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Nov. 2016)

Sind in den Access Logdateien Einträge von heute?


----------



## mrairbrush (15. Nov. 2016)

Nein. Wundert mich. 0 byte.  /var/log/apache2/access.log
Vor allem stammt die Datei vom 15.10.
Bei den Domains ist die letzte access.log immer vom 15.11
??
Die /var/log/apache2/error.log  ist dagegen vom 15.11


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Nov. 2016)

So jetzt mal ganz langsam. Sind bei der Domain, wo Du Webalizer Daten vermisst, Änderungen im access.log vorhanden?


----------



## mrairbrush (15. Nov. 2016)

Du meinst z.B.  /var/www/clients/client1/web1/log/access.log   Ja
Ebenso in allen anderen Domains.

in der /var/log/apache2/access.log   nein (0 byte)
in der /var/log/apache2/error.log  Ja


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Nov. 2016)

Werden für client1/web1 Statistiken erzeugt?


----------



## mrairbrush (15. Nov. 2016)

In dem Verzeichnis /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/stats
Ist die Datei webalizer.current und webalizer.hist vom 28.09
Dateirechte auch 755 user Client 1 , Web 1
paßt also auch.


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Nov. 2016)

Und die Einträge in der Access.log sind von wann?


----------



## mrairbrush (15. Nov. 2016)

letzter accesseintrag von heute 15.11  20:xx

und client 1/web1,  keine statistiken. Letzte vom 28.09.2016


----------

